# Red Wing Number 1009 Completed



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 9, 2016)

This is my completed Red Wing Project. I enjoyed every moment building this one.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV6S64xReiU[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 9, 2016)

Sounds and looks fantastic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 10, 2016)

Herbiev said:


> Sounds and looks fantastic. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Herbie


----------



## M130 (Jun 10, 2016)

That is a nice engine! I'm one of those lurking in the background enjoying buildingthreads on this forum. Thank you for sharing your great build with us.
Morten


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 12, 2016)

M130 said:


> That is a nice engine! I'm one of those lurking in the background enjoying buildingthreads on this forum. Thank you for sharing your great build with us.
> Morten



You are welcome Morten


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 21, 2016)

Guys

As a finishing touch I have added a glass case to the engine where it found a very special place in my living room.


----------



## Coomba (Jun 21, 2016)

That is very nice, love the way it sounds. You have every right to be proud of your work.


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 22, 2016)

Coomba said:


> That is very nice, love the way it sounds. You have every right to be proud of your work.



Thank you Coomba!!


----------

